# Almost done with the barns!!



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

We've been hard at it getting our two new barns done. We've got one almost completely done, just minor stuff to finish in the huge tack room (I think I could live in there) and the feed room. We have half the stalls in the other barn, and are waiting on the rest to arrive.

We have most of the mini show horses and broodmares moved out of our old barn and into the new one, FINALLY!!!!

So here are some pictures






The two new barns:






The miniature horse stalls in the show barn:






Some of the boys enjoying their new stalls:











The 'big' horse side of the show barn:






Big Horse stall:






Mini Horse stall:






And the whole isle of the show horse barn










We also did matching run in sheds in every pasture/padock. . . I believe we did 10+ of those, and another one thats a run-in/tack room-feed room combo.






It has been a ton of work, but it is finally paying off


----------



## miniblessingsfarm (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! Your barns are beautiful! Can I come live there! LOL!





Great job!

Debbi


----------



## Genie (Aug 11, 2009)

Wowser...there's money in raising miniatures after all





Everything looks beautiful....lucky little horses


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

miniblessingsfarm said:


> WOW! Your barns are beautiful! Can I come live there! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Just put a cot in the tack room lol. LOTS of room in there!


----------



## Reble (Aug 11, 2009)

What a fantastic job, you must be proud of your work.


----------



## sedeh (Aug 11, 2009)

What a nice facility!!



I love looking at barn pics! What are the dimensions of the mini stalls.....they look so nice!


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

Reble said:


> What a fantastic job, you must be proud of your work.


Thanks, we are exceptianly proud of these barns. We had a guy come out and put the shells of the barns up, but have done the rest of the work ourselves. We did all the framing and building of the tack rooms and feed rooms, did all the wood work on the insides of the barns. We also did all the concrete work ourselves (I hope to NEVER have to do that again!!). Then we also did all the rock and prep work for the stalls, and installed the stalls and the wood. Lol...and we used a TON of stain in those barns


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree a TON of work! wow - very impressive and such a great job on the design.

Did you build them yourselves and out of curiosity - how long did it take you to put all that together?

Job well done for sure! Thanks for sharing - always enjoy seeing what folks do for their facilities.


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

sedeh said:


> What a nice facility!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at barn pics! What are the dimensions of the mini stalls.....they look so nice!



The miniature horse stalls are 8X12 and the big horse stalls are 10X14 They are perfect sized stalls. All the stalls in the other barn are 10X14 and then a massive foaling stall.


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> I agree a TON of work! wow - very impressive and such a great job on the design.Did you build them yourselves and out of curiosity - how long did it take you to put all that together?
> 
> Job well done for sure! Thanks for sharing - always enjoy seeing what folks do for their facilities.



Yes, apart from hiring someone to build the shells, we have done all the work ourselves. We have been working on these barns for a year of so now. It has been a every weekend, evening, and free second project. The biggest wait has been to get the stalls in. We've worked closely with several different local company's on getting all the materials that we needed. The mini stalls were a custom order from Priefert, and that took a lot of back and forth communicating to get perfect.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 11, 2009)

Just simply beautiful!!!! Your hard work paid off. I have to say that I also like your open area/property and the wide blue sky. I hope you have many good times in that barn.


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

Just for the fun of it, here are some "In Process" photos of our barn building adventures





Putting boards on the wall:






Working on the walls:
















Framing feed rooms:






The tack room in the show barn (still an ongoing design project



), the pictures don't do it justice to how huge it really is:


----------



## Relic (Aug 11, 2009)

OMG wow



the inside of your barn is just beautiful....lf that was mine no one would ever see me in the house again l'd be living out with the minis full time. Lucky you and your lucky horses who call the place home.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 11, 2009)

Fabulous






can't wait till we move and build our new barn

I love barn pics


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! When ya coming to Michigan to build mine???



LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## shelly (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW-I can only dream of owning a barn and property like that some day!!! Hopefully in Virginia


----------



## Boss Mare (Aug 11, 2009)

My Girlfriend and I are SOO jealous! Congrats!!!!


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you guys so much! The farm will always be a work in progress. Always something to do! Three years ago it was just an 80 acre field with a house, no fencing or anything. It has come a long way. My father in law is the mastermind behind all the carpentry work on the barns, what a hard working guy!


----------



## Rocky1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very beautiful!!!!! I do have a question.... What is going on/being planned with the 1/2 walls you have? I mean, are you going to extend it further into the aisleway? Or are the partions for equipment or something? I'm trying to figure out why the partion walls are (or seem to be) only 3 feet wide......

Not trying to sound nasty, just stumped as to the partions and I can't find a way to say what I'm asking.....


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 12, 2009)

Rocky1 said:


> Very beautiful!!!!! I do have a question.... What is going on/being planned with the 1/2 walls you have? I mean, are you going to extend it further into the aisleway? Or are the partions for equipment or something? I'm trying to figure out why the partion walls are (or seem to be) only 3 feet wide......Not trying to sound nasty, just stumped as to the partions and I can't find a way to say what I'm asking.....


Heres the deal with the 4 ft walls. We got an amazing deal on some really nice used 10ft side panels for the stalls (have to save money where you can!) However, our stalls are 10 (front) X 14 (side), therefore, we needed to add an extra 4 feet. Because every stall was at a beam, it was super easy to just put in another beam four feet out, then we got the metals brakets to just slide the wood in. We liked the results so much that rather then buying 14ft side panels for the other barn (where most of our boarding client horses will go) we went with the same idea.

Let me tell you why:

If you notice, in the pictures on the first page, we have our feeders and hay racks in the back of the stall. Have you ever feed 20 big horses all at once, early in the morning, and they are all a bunch of grouchy guys who think, even though they are in their OWN stall, that everyone else is out to steal their food? The 4ft partitions give each horse some privacy when eating. We have some rather, how would you say, prissy eventers and barrel horses (who think they are Gods gift to the world



). With the partitions, we have no more lunging at other horses, nervously pacing trying to protect their food ect, ect, ect.

So...thats whats up! lol


----------



## Rocky1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Aaaahhhh!!! Now I see! ANd yes I have fed around 20 horses, so I do know how grumpy they can get with their grain. It all makes perfect sence now.....you really do have beautiful barns, I would love to have something similiar some day.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 13, 2009)

What a stunning barn. You guys should be so proud of your selves. I never realized Priefert would do custom fronts ( mini height ) How high are they. If I call them can I use your name in explaining what I need. Great job and keep the pictures coming!

Heidi


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 13, 2009)

AHHHHH JELOUSY can i move in?! HAHA if you walk out somday and theres a 14 yearold girl living in your barn i warn you its "not" me! HAAH you did a great joba nd when i become rich im making the same exact barn


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi There,

It is very awesome BARN!!....

I know you all work really hard to put this farm together and it is coming along nicely!...






I really need to come over and visit you all again!


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 13, 2009)

LittleRibbie said:


> What a stunning barn. You guys should be so proud of your selves. I never realized Priefert would do custom fronts ( mini height ) How high are they. If I call them can I use your name in explaining what I need. Great job and keep the pictures coming!Heidi


Ours were the first like this that Priefert has ever done. lol They were completely custom, so we had to work pretty closely with them to get exactly what we wanted. They are the normal height of their stalls, we wanted them to match the big horse stalls on the other side of the isle, we also didn't like the idea of shorter stalls that they could potentialy jump/rear over. The wood part of the stall is somewhere around 2'9". Its the perfect height so that they can see out, and aren't in solitary confinement...makes for much happier ponys. lol.

Priefert actually got ahold of us yesterday, wondering if we could send them some pictures to use in catalogs and for customers, as they had someone else interested in the same design, so if you call them up, just tell them you want what the Kuzmics got! lol


----------



## MinisOutWest (Aug 14, 2009)

can you somehow give me details of the custom order info on the Priefert Stalls, so I do not have to re-create the wheel with them again? thanks


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 15, 2009)

MinisOutWest said:


> <br />can you somehow give me details of the custom order info on the Priefert Stalls, so I do not have to re-create the wheel with them again? thanks<br />


<br /><br /><br />
If you just call or e-mail them, and tell them you are interested in doing stalls for miniatures, then tell them that you want something a long the lines of what some people had done a little while ago, with the metal ext


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE your barns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow they are awesome!!


----------



## Shari (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow,, those are nice looking barns!!


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 20, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Impressive.... [/SIZE]_


----------



## dreaminmini (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Someday.....ah


----------



## REO (Aug 21, 2009)

FABULOUS!!!








If some of my horses come up missing, I'll know they ran away from home to go live in your barn!



I think I'd have to join them! It's NICE!


----------

